# Best Retriever Vanity Plates



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

One thing I like to check out wherever retriever folks congregate are the various retriever vanity plates on the trucks and trailers. 

Some of them are fairly common and some are really cool. I have seen a lot of "DukDogs" and "Gunzup" plates over the years. I also like the "H20K9". My favorite was one I saw years ago when I was living in NoVA. It said "02BNFC".

What are some of the y'all have or have seen that you like?


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

Some day (when it happens - LOL) I want a vanity plate that says
CH MH - wish I could do CHMHCBR but that is one too many letters for Alaska plates...
I also like K92LIN

Juli


----------



## don wiggins (Sep 26, 2007)

There used to be a guy in the Sooner Retriever Club (Mad-At-M) that had "NO HERE" on his truck.
Don


----------



## Socks (Nov 13, 2008)

I saw one that said "LABCAB". Loved it.


----------



## jollycurl (Mar 4, 2008)

Mine is CH CCR JH. I hope to change the last two letters someday.

Although I own a CH CCR MH, I didn't actually train him, so I am not quite comfortable using it.


----------



## traklover (Mar 10, 2008)

Sounds nice Ellen, I could use it too. Am presently working on upgrading to the SH.


----------



## Mark Chase (Jul 24, 2003)

My personal favorite is NAFC-NFC. Saw it this past weekend.


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

I was thinking No Here would be a cool one.


----------



## RedstarKennels (Dec 22, 2007)

Kim Moses used to have Lab101, Sue G...has LabCab and mine is "Fetchem"


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I have DUKCRZY....not the greatest but did have a duck fanicier ask me what kind of ducks I raised and showed one time....I told him dead ones for the dogs, it was a short conversation! 

FOM


----------



## luvmylabs23139 (Jun 4, 2005)

There is a LABCAB around here too. Last weekend it was in front of us at the drive thru and yes the labs were in the cab of the truck.


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Mine is LAB RYDE


----------



## John Paske (Mar 10, 2009)

One of the few that I have seen...... 3x NFC


----------



## rabersin (Dec 2, 2009)

No one but a dog person would understand, but my vanity plate on my truck would be "BACK", if I already didn't have A HUNTR (Oregon only allows six letters, but you can have a space).


----------



## kjsynergy (Dec 6, 2004)

Mine is CH MH 39

In honor of CH Lor-al's Got Our Power Play CD MH, who was the 39th CH MH in the history of the Labrador breed.

I lost him in January just 1 month shy of his 13th birthday. RIP my sweet boy.

Kim Bryson


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Mary Howley has the best I could be wrong but it is something like

3 X NFC AFC !!!

http://retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=13613&highlight=License+plates


----------



## twall (Jun 5, 2006)

The Patterson's have/had Dual CH.

Marilyn Fender has/had 96 NFC.

Tom


----------



## luvmylabs23139 (Jun 4, 2005)

kjsynergy said:


> Mine is CH MH 39
> 
> In honor of CH Lor-al's Got Our Power Play CD MH, who was the 39th CH MH in the history of the Labrador breed.
> 
> ...


 
Kim, 
So sorry for your loss. The black in my aviator is his son, Magic.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

jptheman25 said:


> One of the few that I have seen...... 3x NFC


Yup, no one can beat that one.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Mark Chase said:


> My personal favorite is NAFC-NFC. Saw it this past weekend.


who would that belong to ?


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

BonMallari said:


> who would that belong to ?


I'm pretty sure that it's Mac and Lynn Dubose, but Ken Neil could also make claim.

Mine's BACK, used to belong to Kate and Pete Simonds.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

On my Xterra the plate is BLKLABZ. On the dog trailer it is BLKLABS.

Andy


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

I have Illinois plate: HNTMUP


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

rabersin said:


> No one but a dog person would understand, but my vanity plate on my truck would be "BACK", if I already didn't have A HUNTR (Oregon only allows six letters, but you can have a space).


Mine's BACK and people ask me what the front plate says. I tell people that I'm a either a chiropractor, ass-man, or a proctologist .


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Goldenboy said:


> I'm pretty sure that it's Mac and Lynn Dubose, but Ken Neil could also make claim.
> 
> Mine's BACK, used to belong to Kate and Pete Simonds.


completely forgot about the Dubose's.....it has to be them, because the only other people who could claim that would be ....the Belmonts, Charles Hill, and Judy Aycock..anyone else ?


----------



## RobR (Apr 1, 2008)

NO HERE. Already taken in CA.


----------



## Bill Davis (Sep 15, 2003)

Mine is "GRHRCH"


----------



## Boeinguy (Apr 13, 2009)

My wife's is CHOCLAB. 

Mine is GRNHEDZ.


----------



## T. Mac (Feb 2, 2004)

Juli H said:


> Some day (when it happens - LOL) I want a vanity plate that says
> CH MH - wish I could do CHMHCBR but that is one too many letters for Alaska plates...
> I also like K92LIN
> 
> Juli


Juli,

Then you'd like mine! CH UD MH, in memory of Flash.

To bad my wife doesn't want vanity plates on her car so we could put UDX MH on them in memory of Cruiser. 

T. Mac


----------



## Mark Chase (Jul 24, 2003)

Yes, It is on the dog truck of Mac & Lynne Dubose. That is some kind of a vanity plate. Only wish that I could achieve one of those titles can't imagine how difficult it would be to obtain both of them.


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

T. Mac said:


> Juli,
> 
> Then you'd like mine! CH UD MH, in memory of Flash.
> 
> ...


 
You bet, Tom! I like it!


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

On my truck, I have BLKLABS
For the dog trailer, I have K9Trainor. Everyone thinks I've spelled trainer wrong...but it's just the spelling of my last name


----------



## brown dog (May 22, 2008)

on my truck is of course go brn dg go brown dog


----------



## Brian Skibicki (Feb 23, 2008)

Vicky Trainor said:


> On my truck, I have BLKLABS
> For the dog trailer, I have K9Trainor. Everyone thinks I've spelled trainer wrong...but it's just the spelling of my last name


I have the *BLKLABS* on my truck, Georgia tag... Great minds think alike!


----------



## Mark L (Mar 22, 2010)

One here in CA is ICALDUX.


----------



## brandywinelabs (May 21, 2008)

Mine is CHLABMH - Champion Lab MH

I've seen 
H2O DOG
and
FETCH


----------



## John Goode (Mar 6, 2008)

On my F 150 Montana plates are BLKDGIN-some folks ask what? dog folks just smile


----------



## Nimrod (Jan 18, 2003)

We call them cherished plates this side of the pond.

Mine is K9 NCF

My company is National Country Fairs and the K9, well it's self explanatory!

Bill


----------



## Last Frontier Labs (Jan 3, 2003)

Alaska plate H2OK9S


----------



## Carol Cassity (Aug 19, 2004)

My truck is GRND CBR and the trailer is HNTMUP

The best I have seen is H30K9 - Chessies are more than water dogs 

Carol


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

Wish I still lived in Nebraska, I could use 7 letters and the truck would have FIRELAB or FIREDOG. Here in Missouri I can only use 6 letters (but they allow a space) so I am going with FIRE K9 this summer when mine come due. On a bright note, I can also get it with the maltese cross (fire dept emblem).


----------



## Quad (Feb 22, 2009)

UKCHRCH...Allot ask...Have had one **** hunter get it right !!


----------



## Troy B (May 25, 2005)

I think the 3XNFC is by far the best I've seen. Mine currently is FOWLDOG.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> I think the 3XNFC is by far the best I've seen.


Does anyone know what Mary Howley's plate says?

I remember Chris and Matt had their picture taken with Mary H in front of her truck and it had something on it but I forgot what.


----------



## djansma (Aug 26, 2004)

Mine Say HNT LABS

David Jansma


----------



## scribdog (Dec 10, 2005)

I saw a great plate on a Chevy Express....k9Corvete.


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

Howard N said:


> Does anyone know what Mary Howley's plate says?
> 
> I remember Chris and Matt had their picture taken with Mary H in front of her truck and it had something on it but I forgot what.


That's the 3X NFC plate people are talking about I suspect. At least that's what hers says.

http://candlewoodkennels.net/something_about_mary.html


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Mine says...

N2DUX


----------



## John Paske (Mar 10, 2009)

Rick_C said:


> That's the 3X NFC plate people are talking about I suspect. At least that's what hers says.
> 
> http://candlewoodkennels.net/something_about_mary.html


Yes, that is the one I was talking about.


----------



## waterdogutah (Jan 20, 2010)

Hntemup

Hntnlab


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2010)

Our dog truck has FETCH 
and we used to have FETCH2 and FETCH3...

-K


----------



## Dog Pro (Apr 9, 2008)

My dog truck says GUN DGS


----------



## sinner (Oct 21, 2007)

Remember a CA plate that was OURRUGS? (OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT)


----------



## tankerlab (Feb 26, 2008)

Mine is "Fetch it" I think the best one on here I heard so far was "No Here"


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Mine says FETCH K9.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

tankerlab said:


> Mine is "Fetch it" I think the best one on here I heard so far was "No Here"


That is my favorite. I checked with my state and not only is it available, we can have exclamation points, so it could be "No! Here!"


----------



## LESTER LANGLEY (Jun 12, 2008)

The Parrots have 8497NFC


----------



## red devil (Jan 4, 2003)

GUNZUP....1GR8LAB....LABKAB..... AUDOGS.....FTCHMUP.......WETDOGS.....SWAMPY.....2DALINE

Went around a test w/a camera one time, got pix of these and more


----------



## RJG (Feb 18, 2005)

Mark Chase said:


> My personal favorite is NAFC-NFC. Saw it this past weekend.


If it was from Florida, I believe it belongs to Ken Neil and Brenda Little.


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

We have NFTCH on one truck and NAFTCH on the other. Scooped up both of those from the Alberta registry.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

This plate isn't a retriever one but I thought it was pretty clever. Seen on the freeway near Davis, CA home of the University of California at Davis Vet School - K9MD2B.


----------



## Steve Hamel (Mar 1, 2004)

Mine says it all "WETDOG"


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

Mine says IHUNTDUX


----------



## lanse brown (Apr 22, 2004)

RERUN--because I gave up my house and a considerable amount of earned income to move into a 12x48" trailer- this was like a "no bird" I got a rerun.


----------



## lanse brown (Apr 22, 2004)

The move was due to a divorce-


----------



## Pleasantpine (Jan 22, 2005)

For my 40th birthday I got LABCAB (MA) I won't tell you how long I have had it.........


----------



## Maysport (Nov 17, 2009)

A Boykin kennel owner I know has HUP DMT! for his plate...


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Swiekert(sp_ from iowa has 6DOGIN


----------



## Jeff Bartlett (Jan 7, 2006)

14 Nfc Is The Coolest One I've Seen


----------



## hibanks (Apr 24, 2005)

My daily driver is LABS
and my dogtruck is H2ODOG


----------



## Luther N. Davis III (Apr 27, 2010)

Socks said:


> I saw one that said "LABCAB". Loved it.


I just happen to be one of the owners of LAB CAB, the Alabama version.


----------



## limiman12 (Oct 13, 2007)

I could get "BACK" on mine and it could have double meaning (I am a chiro)

Personally though GMHRCHIV would be pretty cool 

Gotta get to IV though cause III won't fit with eight letters.....

Have also thought about 

PNTNLAB

"Beamer heal" won't fit, so NO HEEL

SIT

NO SIT 

ISEDSIT


----------



## Yellowdog05 (Mar 22, 2009)

One of my training friends' plate is WAYBACK (Maryland)

Mine is YELADOG (Maryland)


----------



## Susie Royer (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Christa McCoy (Jan 29, 2010)

I work at the licensing office so I will have to look and see how many of these are used in WA. Funny stuff! Just out of curiosity, how much do personalized plates cost in other states? Its $40 extra (on top of the regular license fee) in WA a year.


----------



## wetland_retrievers (Jul 22, 2005)

4myk9s 
Retrvr
Dukslyr
Blkdog
Brndog


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

Mine is DUKDOG 
Wife's is DUCPUP

Not very original....


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

limiman12 said:


> (I am a chiro)


No, I am achiro. 

Mine is WTRDOG


----------

